# Audio Development MM4



## Ritch44 (Jul 22, 2016)

A while back I stumbled across some information on the Audio Development MM 4" mid range driver. I was intrigued enough to buy a pair of them ( the fact I love the Vipera F6 drivers from AD also helped). Upon opening the box you notice the lack of a dust cap on the cone. Then you start noticing all of the machine work on the basket. Aesthetically, these really are beautiful pieces of workmanship. I then proceeded to install the drivers into my truck. I for the moment have a new favorite mid range driver, WOW! These drivers ( in my install anyway ) require very little eq to dial them in. I am currently running these from 200Hz to 6500Hz with LR 24db slopes. These drivers are simply amazing. I expected that they would be very good, I wasn't expecting them to be THIS GOOD. In my personal perspective these are the best mid ranges I have had to date. When one considers that I have had the Eton 3-400, Hybrid Audio Legatia L3v1 and the Sinfoni c89m all in the truck, the fact I feel that the mm4 out shines them all to me anyway is a mouth full. Admittedly, these are easily the most expensive mid range drivers I have tried to date, but, worth every single penny of what I spent. If your into sound quality, you simply can't go wrong with the mm4, I feel it is just that good.


----------



## ramses974 (Nov 3, 2015)

about efficiency ?
have you already compared them to an ODR speaker midrange?


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Really cool speakers here! I'm trying to track down a pair for myself, but haven't had any luck yet.


----------



## offtime (Jul 15, 2009)

I did use these MM4 mids with the AD ribbon tweeters (T1FR) for some 2 or 3 years until the tweeters started failing me (I have already bought them used so I can't really say they should have lasted more or not). What a great pair they make! Pretty good vocals and percursion and a lot of sparkle from the twts also.


----------



## Messi2018 (May 8, 2018)

It's really cool and the features are good....


----------



## Montague (Oct 10, 2018)

What a great pair they make!


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

HOw do these compare to the Etons you had? I have a set i have yet to play with.


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

foreman said:


> HOw do these compare to the Etons you had? I have a set i have yet to play with.


Not answering for Ritch, but he mentions the Etons in the first post.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

TomT said:


> Not answering for Ritch, but he mentions the Etons in the first post.


Right, but I have the etons and I was curious how the Eton driver compared to the AD. I understand one is better to him, just curious where the improvement is and at what frequency etc. Just getting an opinion from someone who's used both. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

foreman said:


> Right, but I have the etons and I was curious how the Eton driver compared to the AD. I understand one is better to him, just curious where the improvement is and at what frequency etc. Just getting an opinion from someone who's used both.


Gotcha. Shows what I get for replying before my coffee kicks in. LOL


----------



## Ritch44 (Jul 22, 2016)

The Eton 3-400 is an excellent driver. I really enjoyed them. However, the mm4 is in a whole different class. The mm4 is easily in the top 3 of favorite midrange drivers for me.


----------



## Ritch44 (Jul 22, 2016)

Sorry that it took so long for me to reply. As I am sure you noticed, I dont always get on here real regularly.


----------

